# What businesses needs our skills?



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Other than creating furniture, custom crafts and the like who has experience with projects for businesses? For example, I am talking to local mattress store about making innerspring mattress unit frames. The owner doesn't have a local provider of these frames and spends ½ a day traveling to a vendor in a neighboring city. I'm researching unit frames to see if I can make them for the owner. This opp got me thinking about other industries and businesses who needs our skills and talents.

Has anyone else stumbled across other businesses and industries like this who can benefit from our skill set?


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

This may sound rather outlandish, but it's true.

I once built a number of pine coffins for an undertaker. He said that's what was specified in the deceased's (sp?) will and the undertaker played hell trying to find a supplier. Seems all the coffin makers make the fancy caskets and few, if any, will make the old pine boxes like you see in the westerns. I guess some folks like that style.

Made me start thinking that maybe someday, I should make one of my own, take it apart, and leave it stored in the attic, until such time as my family "needs it!" LOL!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I know A vary talented woodworker that started make wooden stakes for construction and has turned out to be a very lucrative business for him.


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

wooden stakes?? plz explain more! lol


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

I took a tour of a Timberframe home, the Home owners says he he got the oak dowels for the pinned tennons from a Guy who does nothing but turned oak dowels for a living.


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi I am having the same problem and am toying with the idea of a range of eco friendky furniture for a nursery/baby room. 
1. The wood from packing crates from Europe a white pine. the wood is all from a sustainable source.
2. Paint Milk paint same as the masters used.
3. Organic varnish 
4. Stain tea or coffee
5. Oxides to color paint or sand, crushed clay tiles there are endlis possibilities.
Green is the new fashion

Kind Regards Roger SA


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

my sister owns a shoe stor and i make boot jacks for them


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

One word re toys and kids furniture LIABILITY!


----------



## pete57 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have several friends that go to shows, you know the ones that you get a 10'X10'square. Some of those venders make little stuff like stoneware and art stuff that do not have a carpenter bone in their bodies. There is much gossip in these groups and great word of mouth. There is a killing to be made at making display cases and shelving that break down and lays flat. Cash box desk, a place where they can keep the cas box and reciepts and stuff like that. It would be better if you had a spot for yourself at the show and could network that way. I plan to get some shows in next spring and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

what a great topic!! 
i love "out of the box" thinking. Now.. to find someone to make the box


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

There's work out there. It would seem that there are businesses out there, particularly new ones that have needs but don't know where or how to fill them. It's just a matter of networking and tracking business down. We just did a bar and some doors for a microbrewery and a peer turned some tap handles for them. Like where would you get tap handles (other than the commercial brands they would get from the distributor.) An interesting little niche.


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

There are some good idea's here. Pete and catspaw have some good points. Network and help small businesses identify their needs. Think of yourself as a small scale manufacture with specialized tools and skills offering specialized services.

I recall reading an article about brew taps. I think the woodworker tried created a prototype and quoted the client $50 or $75 per tap. The client balked wanting to pay something like $5 per tap.

Here is some inspiration for you.

http://pensforcollege.com


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

I was making stairs for a mobile home park dwellers once for about 6 months. the city changed the law and they all had to put stairs at their back doors. I built and sold 100's. my son and built four days a week and delivered 1 day a week. most were at $300.00 a pop for a 3 step and 3×3 landing. oh yes, the good old days.

russv


----------



## BriMtl (Mar 28, 2008)

A recent ad…..

Aircraft cabinetmakers

Bombardier Aerospace is a world leader in the design and manufacture of innovative aviation products and services for the business, regional and amphibious aircraft markets. This legacy of innovation consolidates more than 250 years of aviation history and has developed 19 successful new aircraft programs since 1989.

Bombardier is presently looking for Aircraft cabinetmakers.

Tasks:

• Build and repair aircraft wood for aircraft finishing.
• Use with agility different tools such as drills, routers, power saws, chisels, planes, wood files, etc.
• Read aircraft blueprint and schematic and apply instructions on the field.
• Match woods grains for uniformity


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Brian, 
The job with Bombardier Aerospace is in Montreal, Quebec in order to work there you must speak fluent French.

Taigert


----------

